
Stand More at Work, Sit More at Home - credo
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/11/04/stand-more-at-work-sit-more-at-home/
======
stephengillie
None of these changes are actually what makes a difference. The difference is
made by having a workplace where you are enabled to request/make these
changes. It's a type of Hawthorne effect.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawthorne_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawthorne_effect)

------
pinkunicorn
I work from home. What do I do..?

~~~
lgas
Dance like no one is watching.

------
city41
I have an adjustable desk at work so I put it in the standing position often.

Standing for hours really hurts your feet.

I don't find it surprising at all that people sit more at home if they have a
standing desk.

~~~
SirensOfTitan
> Standing for hours really hurts your feet.

You should be alternating more than this. Standing for hours can be just as
detrimental to your health as sitting for hours.

I try to alternate standing and sitting every hour or so (but have a
mechanical standing desk that I can adjust with ease). I usually dance in
place to music while standing (as statically standing isn't very healthy
either). It's gotten quite enjoyable, but it took a while for my body to get
used to standing without discomfort.

~~~
renata
One of my coworkers used to work in food service and showed me the glory of
good mats. I have a treadmill desk and walk most of the day, but when I'm
standing, having a good floor mat makes it much easier.

------
methodover
I have one of those automatic sit stand desks. The Jarvis. Only for home
though.

I _relish_ my work from home days. They're glorious. I don't want every day to
be a work from home day, but when it works out, I love it.

I don't even care about the health benefits. I just like standing sometimes,
without having to stop working.

------
dkarapetyan
Didn't recent study show that sitting or standing doesn't matter if you're
stationary?

~~~
0942v8653
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10388815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10388815)

------
yodsanklai
I'm wondering, is lying down a good position for working on a computer?

~~~
jessaustin
It seems inevitable that inversion boots will be required ergonomic
accessories within a few years.

